
Why soft skills matter - lanraccoon
http://www.lanraccoon.com/2018/soft-skills-matter/
======
nhkssol
Soft skills matter in more than just the workplace as everything we do
requires communication. In short, people love talking. The more you talk, the
less they talk and so the less they like you.

Avoiding personal pronouns is good practice as, even when discussing yourself,
it creates conversation rather than a lecture. People also appreciate it when
you forgo unnecessary adverbs that extend the time you speak without conveying
more information.

Essentially, "I think you did a really great job!" vs "You did a great job!"

